# Gay/Acy/Gray for Hayes/Patterson/Salmons/Vasquez



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I realize I don't post much here anymore but I DO still read. And this feels like a worthy occasion.



> The Toronto Raptors and Sacramento Kings have agreed to a trade centered on Rudy Gay, according to sources.
> 
> The Raptors will receive John Salmons, Greivis Vasquez, Patrick Patterson and Chuck Hayes, according to sources.
> 
> Gay was traded from the Memphis Grizzlies to the Raptors last season.


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/231003/Raptors-Kings-Agree-On-Rudy-Gay-Trade


Now I I'm probably in the minority that thought the Rudy Gay-hate on here was a bit much, but this seems like some haul relative his value. I really like some of the pieces here, Masai may be a magician.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

does this mean tank mode is officially on? because they were tanking terribly even with rudy's poor play.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Ugh I hate tanking talk. I think trading a player that isn't working for viable pieces is _not_ tanking in the sense that we're actively trying to rack up losses. To me a _rebuild_ is something different, but I could see why one might argue that I'm being semantic.

Either way, I like this move from a basketball perspective in that it takes Rudy, who seems to think he's better than he is (don't get me wrong still a really good player), away from this team. What I loved about this team the past couple of years is that even though we were losing, we were _competing_ every night and seemed to always be in games until the very end. Ever since we got Lowry and Gay I wasn't really getting that feeling...


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

DAAAAMMMM!!!!
I love the fact that we ditched Rudy!! That's totally awesome : -) But it came at a price... Grey gone too.... Which is still ok but losing Buycks and Acy too?? That hurts our future. Both of which were showing some promise. But I guess you can make an omelette without breaking eggs ... So overall I'm happy happy happy !!! ;-)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Amazing how fast Rudy turned everyone against him.

Picking up Vasquez makes me wonder if Lowry is next to go.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Marc Stein was on the radio saying we've been shopping Lowry for a little while.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok so Buycks is still in the lineup for tonight .... So who are these new comers??
Anyone got some insights? Good thing about them though is that they're much easier to move than RG was. So this is a very interesting and fantastic development!!

Now on to our habitual ass kicking ....


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Salmons is a veteran wing who is inconsistent, but has a team option.
Hayes is an undersized hardworking post player who plays really good defense despite his size.
Pattrick Patterson is a former high 1st round pick. A little undersized. Hasn't lived up to potential.End of rookie deal and has a QO.
Vasquez, don't know much. Might be able to get the ball inside to Val more. Also has a QO..


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Better ball movement, passing and defense than usual .... hmmmmm !!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm a big fan of Vasquez and Hayes. Salmons is cap filler. They're probably all gone by next season though.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Vasquez is why Buycks is goin to get waived :-( That kid had a great story. Sad but I'm sure it's not over for him just yet.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Addition by Subtraction!! Amir is on fire!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I updated the thread title to include the full deal. 

As mentioned, this increases our cap flexibility moving into next year. This also gives us PG flexibility - the addition of Vasquez will allow us to move Lowry for a pick. I fully expect improved chemistry with a much better offensive flow. Vasquez can actually push the tempo and is going to do wonders for the Raps offense. This means more touches for Jonas and Ross to develop and a better environment to push Derozan to the next level. 

I also like the fact we added Patrick Patterson, he's a little undersized but he's young with a lot of potential still.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Full salary breakdown. In sending Gay, Aaron Gray and Quincy Acy to the Kings for Greivis Vasquez, Patrick Patterson and Chuck Hayes, Ujiri took back only $7 million in guaranteed money for next season. With Gay's $19.3 million salary gone (Gay has a player option for next season), the Raptors cleared $12.3 million in cap room and flexibility. (Only $1 million of Salmons' $7 million salary for next season is guaranteed.)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Fantastic Breakdown Link



> To add, the Raptors now have a deeper rotation, along with vets, and some defined role players. Greivis Vasquez is the most talented player the Raps have received in this deal. His future, along with Kyle Lowry’s, is questionable. With that being said Vasquez is a very, very serviceable back-up PG. He’s a 6’5 point guard who can shoot the ball, push and control tempo, and is terrific in the pick-&-roll. The biggest beneficiaries of Vasquez? Jonas Valanciunas and Amir Johnson. When you think about it, he shares many similarities to Jose Calderon (including defense), so there just might be a point guard controversy once again. Last season, Vasquez averaged around 14 points and 9 rebounds and is 26 years old.
> 
> Patrick Patterson is a power forward who played with Kyle Lowry on the Houston Rockets, and he’s mostly known for his ability to work the offensive glass and screen setting. The Raptors liked Patterson in the 2010 draft, but opted to take Ed Davis instead, and Patterson went with the pick right after. Ironically, Davis was traded for Gay, and now the Raps have Patterson in a Gay deal. He’s only 24, so there is some upside here.
> 
> ...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the only player that we'll keep is Vasquez. Not a big fan of Patrick Patterson and Salmons/Hayes are fringe players.

The best part of this trade is that the tank is finally on for real. If we can somehow turn Lowry into a 1st round pick (like how we gave up a 1st for him) I would officially be on the Masai bandwagon.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Raptors trade bunch of short last names, for long ones. Team management cites need to use up extra name plate lettering.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I think the only player that we'll keep is Vasquez. Not a big fan of Patrick Patterson and Salmons/Hayes are fringe players.
> 
> The best part of this trade is that the tank is finally on for real. If we can somehow turn Lowry into a 1st round pick (like how we gave up a 1st for him) I would officially be on the Masai bandwagon.


Patterson is worth a little burn in the squad, we will see if can earn his contract for next year. 

Lowry is already being touted as the guy to be moved, and he is playing very well at the moment so could potentially land us something of value. Fingers crossed it's a 1st rounder. We only gave up the pick that became Adams in the draft, so it doesn't burn me too much.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Lowry is already being touted as the guy to be moved, and he is playing very well at the moment so could potentially land us something of value. Fingers crossed it's a 1st rounder. We only gave up the pick that became Adams in the draft, so it doesn't burn me too much.


I think Chicago would be a nice fit for Lowry. They have 2 mid-late firsts and is in need of a point guard.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I think Chicago would be a nice fit for Lowry. They have 2 mid-late firsts and is in need of a point guard.


I definitely see them as a great trade partner.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Thunder would be another one.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Vazquez could actually be flipped for more value before the trade deadline.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Massai manage to unload Barg and Rudy contracts hes already a saint in my book the 12.3 million will come in handy in the offseason. What im interested in seeing now is how Demar responds in becoming the #1 option its his team now


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

keep Patterson to groom behind Amir, perhaps trade Vas and Salmons for a vet SF better than fields. 

if we are gonna another deal with the bulls or okc
ideas

Lowry Salmons for Deng

okc interested in lamb and ikaba


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Ujiri was dealt a real mess left behind by Colangelo, but so far he has done an excellent job at cleaning it up. To get rid of Rudy Gay without taking a huge ugly contract in return is a huge win. I'm also really excited with the acquisition of Vasquez as I think with the opportunity he could be a decent starting point guard in this league. Now I am looking forward to seeing what he can do with Lowry, as well as hoping the tank is officially in full swing.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Also great call on cutting DJ as the guy is as useless as it gets.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey if we cut DJ does that mean we kept Buycks?? I haven't seen (or really checking for him) on the bench??


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Just saw Buycks!! I'm relived  Esp since he just dropped a three.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> Josh Lewenberg ‏@JLew1050
> Greivis: "I want to play for the Toronto Raptors. I want to win a lot of games here and hopefully I stay here for my whole career"
> 
> Eric Koreen ‏@ekoreen
> ...


I'm a sucker for this stuff.


----------

